# HELP!!! - My Shellac refuses to cure



## Rudder Bug (Nov 21, 2011)

Good morning to all,

I have good and bad news today...

The good one: 

I am done with another project and this is my first sunburst. I made it with an airbrush and tinted shellac. Wet sanded everything with 1200 grit and polished with extra fine Scotchbrite. It is the nicest finish I ever achieved so far and it plays so nice. Oh yes, and it has a wooden nut, that sounds real nice and soft..

The bad one: 

After ten days, I can't lay it down on any materal (towel, etc.). It leaves it's print in my beautiful finish. I can't even hold it, touch it or play it without having to wet sand whatsoever was in contact with it.

I live in a small village and all I can get is Zinsser's in a can. I read somewhere that it's shelf live was tree month. Past that it will never cure. I should have known better, hum, earlier...

Since I can't touch the guitar for now, I let it sit until I find a solution. Hopefully someone will chime in with an answer which is not: "strip all and start all over".




























Thanks for your input!

Gilles


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

:/ I am NOT a professional and I never did like shellac when I was a kid and this may be far from the RIGHT or CORRECT answer but....

OK THIS WILL SOUND NUTS BUT why not try taking it to a tannin salon? Let it UV cook for 15 or 20 minutes. UV is used for finger nail shellac curing, maybe a tanning lamp will work for you?

:C Ok I did SAY it would sound crazy but if it works it isn't the only other idea I would have to suggest that you already know I would and don't want to hear :C


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

However, the final answer is going to have to be to strip it. The chemical breakdown of shellac involves a shift in the structures of the resin. Even if you manage to get it to no longer be 'tacky' it will never be hard. Easy enough to strip, bottle of denatured alcohol and a wash cloth.

 some days internet reading is fun

Back to Shellac - Maestronet Forums


Sorry :C it is a bummer I know. But there isn't any real product or procedure out there or it would be an easy thing to google up.


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

You should always test shellac before using ,I had the same problem ,It would not cure 
I ended wiping it off with methol hydrate on a rag as keeper posted


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2012)

I used clear coat (spray) during the cold months.
Call it impatience. Did not dry/cure. I took it all off
with paint thinner.


----------



## Rudder Bug (Nov 21, 2011)

Ok, it seems that there's no other way around it: I'm gonna wipe it off with denaturated alcohol and redo it. You bet I will run a 24 hour test before. Thanks for your input guys.

Yikes, what a learning curve!


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2012)

Interesting guit BTW. Does the input jack double as a strap pin?


----------



## Rudder Bug (Nov 21, 2011)

laristotle said:


> Interesting guit BTW. Does the input jack double as a strap pin?


Thanks, this is much appreciated. Yes, the input jack is the strap button. Next project got to be a bass. I'll try to get the specs and measurements of the Hofner violin Beatles bass. An leads for that is very welcome.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

Rudder Bug said:


> Thanks, this is much appreciated. Yes, the input jack is the strap button. Next project got to be a bass. I'll try to get the specs and measurements of the Hofner violin Beatles bass. An leads for that is very welcome.


 sounds like a fun project.

[video=youtube;qCOycca1ezo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qCOycca1ezo[/video]


----------



## Rudder Bug (Nov 21, 2011)

Yes it s. That video is awesome. Those old farts are unbelievable, they even make it look easy. According to Google, there is no blueprints or specs available. A true Hofner's secret.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

Lots of heavy presses. Not sure if any of that was steam formed or not @[email protected] love the safety infractions on the video here and there and some of that eye balling had to have been mugging for the camera LOL

You may have some luck with something like Amazon.com: Hofner Violin Beatle Bass (9789748225142): Joe Dunn: Books

Looks like a fellow here made himself a version MetroAmp.com Forum &bull; View topic - Hofner Beatles Bass Plans but I would need a membership etc etc etc to see how it is coming along, but this thread is about 1 year old so isn't totally stale


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

This may help some too. The big pic is of course labelled wrong 

The Vintage Hofner Website - Fact Files


----------



## Rudder Bug (Nov 21, 2011)

keeperofthegood said:


> This may help some too. The big pic is of course labelled wrong
> 
> The Vintage Hofner Website - Fact Files


WOW, thanks a lot, this WILL help big time!

To get back on track, I started removing the shellac on the back of my guitar. It is a pretty straight forward job, brushing a bit of denaturated alcohol and scraping with a razor blade. Works well, actually easier than I expected. I'll have to do it on the sides, the back of the neck and the headstock. Should be done tomorrow. The top looks good though. It was done with another can and seems to be hard.

What a great forum!










Gilles


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

U should'nt really use Schellac as your base coat really. What did you use for your Top Coat?...


----------



## Rudder Bug (Nov 21, 2011)

al3d said:


> U should'nt really use Schellac as your base coat really. What did you use for your Top Coat?...


Bonjour Alain,

Congrats for your wonderful work!

What would you suggest me as a base coat? I live in the Laurentides. Mont-Tremblant and Mont-Laurier are my nearest "big town". I thought of using shellac because it is available at my local Rona...

Gilles


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Gilles, it all depends on what your goal is. for solid colors, Car paint, aka Acrylic works well for basecoat and clear coat. if you're using a real paint gun, Mohawk product are best. They also have a load of solid and translucid colors available in nitrocellulose, i've been using their stuff for 4 years and could'nt be happier. they have it both in Spray Can and gallons for spray gun use. It's sold by Richelieu.com, and the ship for cheap. send me a PM if you need more info.



Rudder Bug said:


> Bonjour Alain,
> 
> Congrats for your wonderful work!
> 
> ...


----------



## Rudder Bug (Nov 21, 2011)

Alain,

I build all my guitars with scrap wood I get from a cabinet maker/luthier friend. Sometimes it is Ipe, mahogany, jatoba, sucupira, etc. I can access some cherry wood and maple from another guy. I like to see the wood through the finish, along with a sunburst. I found the shellac was nice and easy to work, brushed on a couple coats, sanded them with 220 grit and wet sand the additional coats. Then airbrush the sunburst (tinted shellac) - and shoot a final clear or amber coat of shellac. On the one I'm showing above, I put a light coat of tung oil and it made it look real nice. 

The shellac always worked fine until that episode with my last build.

Another thing, my small shop is quite dusty and it is nearly impossible to do a decent spray job. I always need to wet sand whatever I shoot.

I'll PM you shortly to discuss it further.


----------



## YJMUJRSRV (Jul 17, 2007)

gone fishing


----------



## Rudder Bug (Nov 21, 2011)

Thanks very much for such priceless information!

I had to leave my small shop to fly old bushplanes in northern Manitoba for a couple months though, but I will be reading you guys as often as will be able at the camp, when the internet allows it.

I took my last buid with me and will keep tweeking and pampering it between flights and fishing. My chief pilot owns two vintage Les Paul from the sixties and he plays like a god. He took my guitar home tonight to give her a try.

Here's a pic of it in the hands of Richard Seguin last month. I gave her a touch of finish after, trying not to erase the autographs and it looks a little less rough now. This is the most recent photo I have so far but will post another one when I'm satisfied with it.










Keep on rockin'

Gilles


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

HEY...Freaking cool Gilles...i've been a Fan of Richard Séguin for AGES..


----------

